# ummmmm..... I am such a FurNooB can any one give me pointers



## Jack_the_Otter (Sep 30, 2010)

ignore this


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Jack_the_Otter said:


> Okay i Officially am becoming a furry i have my character, getting my Fursuit (possibly) EXCEPT i have a few problems
> *You make it sound like you can't be a furry without fursuiting. That's not true. If you didn't mean to imply it, then fine, just try harder not to make it seem that way.*
> 
> 1)I don't know what your supposed to do and not supposed to do when in Furry mode (when have your suit on) I just know that your not supposed to talk...
> ...


Replies are in *bold*. Hope I helped.

Edit for an unrelated tip:
In your forum profile, change your FA username from Jack_the_Otter to JacktheOtter. The underscores get removed from the url.


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Sep 30, 2010)

actually thanks alot does really help and don't worry i will have three of my best friends who aren't furry to help me, they will. And i understand that not everyone will act positively towards me, I understood that when i became a furry, and what do you mean by "*elve into the fetish side*" and another thing what is "Anthro art?" oh and thanks for telling me about  my username


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Sep 30, 2010)

This is just my opinion but I know people don't need fursuits but it just seems like i can't consider myself a furry without one, they are just so cool, and they say something about your personality oh and also i won't be the one speaking in the school, I guess one of my friends will do it she told me she might be able to...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Jack_the_Otter said:


> actually thanks alot does really help and don't worry i will have three of my best friends who aren't furry to help me, they will. And i understand that not everyone will act positively towards me, I understood that when i became a furry, and what do you mean by "*elve into the fetish side*" and another thing what is "Anthro art?" oh and thanks for telling me about  my username


Well, if you're going to give a 100% unbiased overview of the fandom, you're pretty much forced to talk about the sexual side of it. If you avoid it, people will find out for themselves, and then you'll look awful for not having mentioned it. Really though, there isn't a need to inform the public about the fandom, or to stand up for us without reason.

Also, anthro art = anthropomorphic art = furry art.

One last thing, I found a thread that covers fursuiting dos and don'ts rather in depth: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/83667-Fursuiting-Etiquette


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2010)

Jack_the_Otter said:


> Okay i Officially am becoming a furry i have my character, getting my Fursuit (possibly) EXCEPT i have a few problems



You don't need a fursuit to be a "real" furry, bro
I hope you don't have that impression



> 2)I don't know how it is with the conventions of how they work...



A con is just a big get-together that you pay to go to. The money you pay gets you into the con and helps fund con events - panels, games, performances, etc. They're really fun. You should go. Now. Get going.



> 5)are there ant Furry holidays?



Uh, no. I hope you don't have the impression that the fandom is important or anything.



> 6)any other additional tips, pointer, info or things i should know



Sure, see below.



> 7)I am gonna stand up for us Furries and I am doing a presentation about them at my school



Tip number one: don't do that. We don't need to be stood up for. We don't have a rich, fascinating history. It's just a fandom. Imagine if the class otaku nerd stood up and gave a presentation on standing up for the poor, downtrodden anime fans. It's just dumb.


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Sep 30, 2010)

no i didnt mean the whole world community i meant my school furry community and i already asked about the sexual topic part and he said yes but keep it to a minimal. and i will, but its just my schools furry community and i even got the help of three of my non furry friends, i know its risky but were tired of being called fags and fuz sex toys and some well....other names i don't want to get into....besides its just an informational...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 30, 2010)

Jack_the_Otter said:


> no i didnt mean the whole world community i meant my school furry community and i already asked about the sexual topic part and he said yes but keep it to a minimal. and i will, but its just my schools furry community and i even got the help of three of my non furry friends, i know its risky but were tired of being called fags and fuz sex toys and some well....other names i don't want to get into....besides its just an informational...


*checks your FA page*

Hm... 17... so high school then? I had assumed college. If this is high school, you're definitely not going to want to give this speech. You're not going to change any minds, or lighten and burdens. Just deal with it. Also, your high school really has a "furry community?" I'm going to just say it: that's probably your problem right there.

Edit to clarify my point on that last sentence:
High school is 100% about conformity. Being that different, and that open about it is begging to be insulted/picked on.


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah i decided not to do the presentation, we arn't that open its just people butting in when we talk about starting our own thing. it just sucks but i should just suck it up and deal. and thanks for all the advise, anyways hope to talk to you later.


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Sep 30, 2010)

it probably is my problem im just gonna hang out with my non furry friends more often maybe that'll get them off my back, oh well, anyways im not giving it anymore


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2010)

Tip number two: capitalization and punctuation are your friends.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

Jack_the_Otter said:


> 7)I am gonna stan*D* up for us Furr*I*e*S A*nd I am doing a pre*S*en*T*ation about th*E*m at my school and I want to know is some Impo*R*tant Info on them(Ex: holidays, when they first started, what it is to be a furry, what it is like to be a furry, how old should you be to be a proper Furry. etc...)


 Oh my god please don't. This can only spell disaster..which I just did.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 3, 2010)

I wish my school had a furry community. If I told anyone at my school that I was a furry...I don't even want to think about what would happen. I've never been to a convention before, but I'm thinking about going. Do a lot of people that go have fur suits or is it just a few? And is it weird to go to a con by yourself?, because I don't know any other furries.


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Eezo the Dragon said:


> I wish my school had a furry community. If I told anyone at my school that I was a furry...I don't even want to think about what would happen. I've never been to a convention before, but I'm thinking about going. Do a lot of people that go have fur suits or is it just a few? And is it weird to go to a con by yourself?, because I don't know any other furries.


 
Chances are, nobody (or very few) at your school know what a furry even is.

About conventions, I've heard that roughly 10% of people show up in a fursuit. I personally would love to go to a con, but I would have to bring my parents. Not happening. What you could do is bring a close friend that you consider to be open minded. I wouldn't go alone if I were you.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 3, 2010)

Cons are extremely fun! I'm still fairly new to the fandom, but I was pulled in when a friend took me to a local convention that happens on Labor Day every year. There were a decent number of suiters there, but they were by no means the majority or even close to half of the population. Going with a friend is advised unless you're very good at getting past a bit of culture shock and making new friends in a strange place quickly. I'm already looking forward to the next con I get to go to, which will likely be the same one next year(but this time will be all 3 days instead of just one day). Also, don't feel inferior because you don't have a suit. You're not. I'm working on getting one together, but that's because it looks like tons of fun and a satisfying hobby to maintain. The link that FancySkunk gave above to another thread gives a ton of information for both fursuiters and handlers alike. It's the most comprehensive list that I've come across, put together by some very experienced suiters here on FAF. 

TL;DR : Cons are fun! You should go. Go now. Fursuiters are a tiny percent of the furry fandom. Check the link Fancy Skunk gave above for awesome fursuiting tips.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 4, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Chances are, nobody (or very few) at your school know what a furry even is.
> 
> About conventions, I've heard that roughly 10% of people show up in a fursuit. I personally would love to go to a con, but I would have to bring my parents. Not happening. What you could do is bring a close friend that you consider to be open minded. I wouldn't go alone if I were you.


I know that most people at my school don't know what a furry is, but if I told them I was a furry they would probably Google it and some of the results might give them the wrong idea. As for friends that I consider "open minded" I don't think I really have any. Individuality doesn't seem to work very well at my school (My friends think I'm weird just because I listen to mainly electronic and trance music instead of the crap on the hit list station.) I think I'll just have to wait until next year when I'm in college and not living with my parents, which is a shame because the cons really look like fun.  It's good to know that most people don't go in fur suits though, because they're rather expensive and I probably wouldn't get to use it much.


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> About conventions, I've heard that roughly 10% of people show up in a fursuit.



Thereabouts, yes. Sometimes more (for cons that are extremely fursuit-positive), sometimes less (often, first-year or new cons).


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm gonna be making my own fursuite, just need the money for the materials, its gonna be hard to go to a con for me, my parents won't care unless its across the country, they are overprotective and i know a friend to take with me X3 shes really nice but the other reason is i don't know how to drive, and i know none of my friends don't have their license and my parents don't drive either....all i can really do i guess is start some big event here in saegertown PA....such a small place oh i changed schools


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Oct 7, 2010)

so deffintly NO PRESENTATION, i am gonna stay seceret here.....


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 8, 2010)

It doesn't have to be this big horrible secret, it's just not something you have to give a presentation on, either. If you collected stamps or comic books or did geocaching, would you give a big presentation where you explained what all of these things were and tried to dispel some negative stereotypes that some people might never have heard yet?

*Furry is a hobby.* Expecting people to care about your hobby is just naive.


----------



## Jack_the_Otter (Oct 8, 2010)

i didn't expect people to care, but understand the differences between yiffers and us furries it pisses me but but whatever, i'm not worrying about it at this school oh btw i met one other furry at this school and my comercial arts teacher at my vo-tech considers furries a work of art, finally! i didn't bring up the subject, kayla did...the only awkward thing is that she has a male fursona..oh well none of my buisness anyways im deffintly not being proud about being a furry in school


----------



## phoenixfurry (Oct 25, 2010)

hey i'm a n00b too , i'd like to at least find some furry friends to talk with and learn more


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 25, 2010)

phoenixfurry said:


> hey i'm a n00b too , i'd like to at least find some furry friends to talk with and learn more


 
I'm a furry friend. You can always talk to me, but I don't really know that much about the fandom.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 18, 2010)

If you want to learn if there is anyone near you, go to the closest con you can find and see. Also, check this thread:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/61673-Furs-by-state-province-other-IV

Also, the other piece of advice I can give you is to try and have grammar and spelling that shows that you are competent with the English language. You will be much more respected for it.


----------

